# Hunting in the Wasatch West



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey everyone I drew the dedicated hunter tag for the Wasatch Mtns West. I drew the buck tag last year but only hunted the rifle season. I was curious if anyone has done any bow hunting in the hills above Wasatch Blvd. (33rd south - Draper area) Specifically on Mount Olympus, Millcreek Canyon, Cottonwood Canyons, and above Draper. I'm planning on doing more research on the area so I'm not trying to come off as one of those people trying to steal your honey hole, I'm looking for a place to hunt closer to home without traveling to adjacent counties. Any responses would be much appreciated!
Taylor


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have not hunted this area before, but this is also the same area I will be hunting but for the any legal weapon hunt. I am actually going to be trying to hunt around the American Fork Canyon area. I plan on scouting quite a bit, but I too would be interested to talk to someone that has hunted this area. Not where they hunted but if they had any luck or any tips. Not looking for your honey hole as well.


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

Years ago I hunted the top of Millcreek on a regular basis. We pulled some good size bucks out of there. About 15 years ago it got really crowded by mountain bikers and hikers along with the few hunters. After having a run in with somebody that HATED! all hunters and then hearing of others having this happen to them along with vandalism to their vehicles, I have not been back since. There are still some good animals to this day in there. The key back then was to go up the main trail a ways before cutting off to the sides and getting out of sight of the trails. The deer are accustomed to the people on the trails and prefer to stay just out of sight from the trail. Keep an eye on the water and you will learn some of their habbits. They often don't travel too far before bedding down up there.


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree with Gweedo about gettin' up the trail a good bit and then branching off. Watch for the game trails. Granted, hunting the Wasatch Mtns West this fall for general archery will be my first time hunting, but I've hiked all around the Cottonwoods in all seasons for the past 3 years and consistantly see deer sign and moose sign in specific areas. Found the moose again this past Monday after work; was showing aggression towards me (got my adrenaline going!). I've only been in Neff's Canyon a couple times, but the Mt Olympus area is steep.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

nateysmith said:


> I have not hunted this area before, but this is also the same area I will be hunting but for the any legal weapon hunt. I am actually going to be trying to hunt around the American Fork Canyon area. I plan on scouting quite a bit, but I too would be interested to talk to someone that has hunted this area. Not where they hunted but if they had any luck or any tips. Not looking for your honey hole as well.


Go back to threads about opening weekend of last years hunt, and the insane amount of people up there. It looked like almost everyone in the WW hunted that canyon. You seriously couldnt find a safe place to even pull off and park.

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would find someplace other that AF canyon. 90%of the ppl will be there.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Go back to threads about opening weekend of last years hunt, and the insane amount of people up there. It looked like almost everyone in the WW hunted that canyon. You seriously couldnt find a safe place to even pull off and park.
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks DallanC and MartyMcfly73. I appreciate the advice. Without giving away too much information, do you guys have recommendations on where you would go? Like I said, not looking for honey holes. Just some advice. If you prefer to PM, that is ok too. This is my 2nd year hunting and the guy I go with has only been hunting a couple years too. Neither of us have much experience, but we would really like to be successful. We are not afraid to put in the work, just need to wisdom of some of the hunters like you all that have been hunting for a few more years.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

You can seriously find bucks just about anywhere along the wasatch front. Pick a trail in one of the cottonwood canyons or Millcreek and hike to a vantage point at first light and glass. You will find deer! If you're not too picky, finding them up there really is that simple. Killing them is where it gets interesting. I'd be happy to go out for a scouting trip this summer if you're interested. PM me and I'll do what I can to help out.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Go back to threads about opening weekend of last years hunt, and the insane amount of people up there. It looked like almost everyone in the WW hunted that canyon. You seriously couldnt find a safe place to even pull off and park.
> 
> -DallanC


Couldn't agree more. Thanks to the insane amounts of people last year it is going to be a several years before there are any deer back up there. That is assuming that they can come back...


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

highcountryfever said:


> Couldn't agree more. Thanks to the insane amounts of people last year it is going to be a several years before there are any deer back up there. That is assuming that they can come back...


That is what I was reading when I went back to those posts. Is that even for those hiking pretty far in that were seeing all those hunters?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes. They were everywhere.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are my 2cents. Last year and this year, the UDWR issued over 1,000 additional rifle permits on the WasWest than had historically hunted the unit. A lot of those people ended up in the most likely places. Timp, AF Canyon, Squaw. It was the most crowded I have ever seen a deer hunt opener since they went away from OTC in 1993. We hiked in 2 1/2 hours to a canyon where we usually see 0-3 other hunters. Last year we had 20+ guys within rifle range. That doesn't count the guys we could see on many ridges through our binos. I took my sons and hiked out and were home before noon. It wasn't worth the effort to fight the crowds. 

I can't tell you where to go to escape the crowds, but the 3 places I listed were crowded last year and I imagine they will be crowded again this year. Last year was a high success rate for the unit, which reduced the BD ratio. It will be interesting to see the numbers this year. My advice is to be somewhere early and expect other hunters to be closer than you'd like. Or skip the opener and hunt later in the week.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hunted the top of Milcreek years ago,was some idiot up there with a bull horn going all over making such a noise that Im surprized he was not shot and skinned :director:


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

About 5 years ago I spent the hole opening week of the bowhunt in big cottonwood. Wont name the trail but I saw over 50 bucks that week. The deer are there but you have to work for them. Most hunters Stay close to the main trails. Someone mentioned following game trails. That's what I do most of time.


----------

